# KTM Alp Challenge ROHLOFF-MTB



## reticent (29. August 2011)

Hallo, hier ein interessantes Angebot 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/muenster/fahrraeder/herren/u163451


Gruss


----------



## reticent (31. August 2011)

Da vermehrt die Frage kam und ich diese Angaben vergessen habe:

Rahmengrösse: 19"
Laufleistung: ca. 3800km

Gern kann ich Euch auch Fotos senden, oder: 
ebucht-Kleinanzeigen "KTM Alp Challenge ROHLOFF-MTB"

Beste Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reticent (1. September 2011)

Noch ein Nachtrag: 

Die Rechnung mit Rahmennummer ist selbstverständlich vorhanden! 
Nicht das jemand denkt... oder so


----------

